# Shoes and boots



## karim37

Hi,
I understand that shoe(s) is "bota", but what is boot or boots? I could only find bota. If there isn't a word, how do you differentiate the two?


----------



## mayhem

Maybe tenisky -sneakers, or sportovní boty.


----------



## karim37

mayhem said:


> Maybe tenisky -sneakers, or sportovní boty.



I mean the kind of boots you would use in rain or snow, or some women wear and usually have a zip down the side reaching just below the knee.


----------



## ilocas2

Hi

General term for both *shoe* and *boot* is *bota*

There are many special terms for different kinds of shoes and boots, but it doesn't work this way:

shoe - one Czech word
boot - another Czech word


----------



## ilocas2

karim37 said:


> I mean the kind of boots you would use in rain or snow, or some women wear and usually have a zip down the side reaching just below the knee.



in snow - "zimní boty" - winter shoes
some women wear and usually have a zip down the side reaching just below the knee - "kozačky"


----------



## winpoj

Wellington boots (rubber boots) - holiny, holínky

Generally, if you really need to make the distinction, you could perhaps use "vysoké boty" for boots.


----------



## karim37

winpoj said:


> Wellington boots (rubber boots) - holiny, holínky
> 
> Generally, if you really need to make the distinction, you could perhaps use "vysoké boty" for boots.


Thank you for the words. I am surprised that in a country with so much snow, the word for boots is not commonly used.


----------



## Managa

I would call boots for women always "kozačky" or "zimní boty". 

"Vysoké boty" is not used, it's only a description.


----------



## bibax

vysoké boty (boots):

*holínky* = vysoké boty kryjící holeň (dnes většinou z gumy)
*škorně* = vysoké kožené boty;

nízké boty (shoes):

*střevíce*, dim. *střevíčky* (dnes většinou dámské)
*polobotky* (pánské)

The generic term *bota* is from French: la botte.


----------



## mayhem

And kecky? Also sneakers?


----------



## Managa

karim37 said:


> Hi,
> I understand that shoe(s) is "bota", but what is boot or boots? I could only find bota. If there isn't a word, how do you differentiate the two?



Hello karim37,

"bota" is a general word for both shoes and boots.

If you want to differentitate the kind of shoes / boots, you need to use specific names, like:

"*holínky*" - rubber boots
"*kozačky*" - winter women boots
"*tenisky / kecky*" - sneakers
"*lodičky*" - court shoes
"*sandále*" - sandals
"*botasky*" - trainers

"škorně" and "střevíce" suggested by bibax are not commonly used.


----------

